# Adult Cherry-head Size?



## KTyne

Hi guys!

I was wondering if you could all share photos of your adult, full-grown, Cherry Headed Tortoises? I know what size they get to but it's hard to actually put that into perspective and imagine what they look like as adults when my girl is still small.

So share away! I want to see all of your pretty adults. 

(PS-, I tried to search Google for pictures of Adult Cherry Heads but most of the photos were of just the Tortoise with no items or people for perspective, so that didn't help)


----------



## tortadise

Well. This can vary greatly. Especially with cherry heads. Brazil has 5 sub clads of Redfoots. They're all eastern clad but break down into different locales. Some can stay quite small and some can get very large. I've heard if 18" individuals from southern Brazil, and seen 8" adult individuals from northern Brazil. So it's really a toss. But I know JD @N2TORTS has some 14-15" adult cherry heads. @allegraf has some biggens too and small(a male if recall to be precise)

I only have one adult. He is a very small male. Had him since he was a neonate. He's 15 years old now and only 9"


----------



## KTyne

Awww, love his cute face!
I didn't know that they could vary so much in size! I didn't even know about the different locales until after I got my girl this past week and started asking questions about Red Foots. Every care sheet I've ever read never mentions those things. :\
I am expecting my girl to at least double in size, probably more. Her shell is currently the size of my palm, I'll have to measure her later to actually know length.


----------



## N2TORTS

Well I do have 2 exceptional large Cherries ...
both in-near or past the 14" mark ....
Here is a large Cherry Head Male next to a 6" specimen . .....



Queen Elizabeth ....Next to a female 8" specimen .....




Females from the 8"-14" range .....






a line up from 2-14" inches .....


----------



## gingerbee

Nice love all the Reds!!


----------



## KTyne

N2TORTS said:


> Well I do have 2 exceptional large Cherries ...
> both in-near or past the 14" mark ....
> Here is a large Cherry Head Male next to a 6" specimen . .....
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Elizabeth ....Next to a female 8" specimen .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Females from the 8"-14" range .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a line up from 2-14" inches .....




Thank you, this is perfect! I think I have a pretty good idea of how large I can expect my girl to get but I guess I won't know until she gets there!


----------



## N2TORTS

KTyne said:


> Thank you, this is perfect! I think I have a pretty good idea of how large I can expect my girl to get but I guess I won't know until she gets there!


no problem'o ......and for some other expectation in size ... here is the Hypo side of the Cove' 










for grins and giggles......how bout a Radi' size difference ?


----------



## KTyne

Awesome, thanks for sharing! Love the variation in sizes and colours and patterns ^_^ Your outdoor enclosures look awesome too


----------



## stojanovski92113

I'm excited to see how my cherry heads will look and how big they will grow too!!! Mine are small. I actually got my 2 beautiful babies from N2TORTS


----------

